
US to Restore Commercial Air Travel to Cuba - ttruett
http://www.politico.com/story/2016/02/us-cuba-commercial-flights-219211
======
nopzor
American Airlines already operates dozens of direct flights to Cuba, from
Tampa and Florida. I think these are technically categorized as "charter"
flights due to current DOT restrictions.

